# Saying Good Bye.



## jonkayak (Jul 29, 2012)

Yesterday was truly the hardest day of my life. My Cooper got sick a week ago and by yesterday morning he could hardly walk. He was abel to make it to the truck and that was it. Earlier this week he was diagnosed with Kennel Cough and an enlarged heart. So we took him to the vet yesterday morning and they sent us to the UGA emergency vet clinic. It turned out he was suffering from DCM (heart condition). They offered to treat him but told us it might give him a week and he would be suffering again. It was the hardest choice we have ever made. It was so hard to watch a dog who just a week ago was full of life to simply just get so tired and give up. The picture below is a pic of me and Coop saying our good byes. This was the first time he raised his head sense walking to the truck and it was only after they gave him oxygen for over an hour. I was with him till the end. 

Cooper you will forever be loved and missed!


----------



## Vmarsh (Jul 29, 2012)

sorry man.


----------



## JNW (Jul 29, 2012)

I hope you find comfort in the great memories you and Cooper have had together.  

Although he has moved on, it is evident that his memory and spirit will always be with you.


----------



## lab (Jul 29, 2012)

i've done that myself, very hard.
Good luck


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 29, 2012)

JK that's one of the most touching pictures I've ever seen.  So much being said in those eye (yours as well as his).  It's hard now but I'm sure some day it will come to mean a great deal to you.  My sincere condolences.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear this.......

Lost one of my Labs to heartworms last month, even tho he was 
on Heartguard....He went down quick too and did not suffer ether.

It is very hard to loose our pet family....

Cooper was a beautiful Dog and obviously loved you dearly....
I am glad you gave him comfort as he drifted off to sleep,,,


----------



## pine nut (Jul 29, 2012)

This is one of, if not, the hardest things you will ever have to do.  All the emotions are seen on those two faces.  I have always said that you can never pay them back except by letting them go when it is time.  They are our prisoners if we make them be.  It was his time, and you did the right thing.  You shouldered the hurt for him and let him not hurt anymore.  That defines love to me.  If you are a Christian then you know that is what Jesus did for us.  Again the definition of love IMO.  I am sorry for you and with you in this great loss.  He did not suffer longer than it took to be sure.  I practiced vet med for forty years an I sincerely hope my words give you some comfort.  It was never esay for me either.

I don't mean to be bold except to help you and your family get through this time.  May I share something I learned over the years?  When ever I was sad around my dog, they would share my sorrow a while and then tell me to snap out of it!  They did not want me sad, and I bet yours would do the same thing when he felt like it.  He would not want you to grieve too long!

I had a friend who lost his dog of many years and just would not get another because he felt disloyal to the one who had passed.  This is what I want to say to you.  A new pup does NOT replace the departed one.  That can't happen.  You have an unlimited supply of love to give and your dog won't mind if you get another.  They will sit side by side right there in your heart, and when your dog "sees" this...He will KNOW he did his job well!  He will know you would have kept him if you could have, and he will know that since you couldn't you wanted to share life with another because you miss him.  I know that you will KNOW when that time comes and when you are ready, I hope this helps to get you there.  There has never been a puppy that couldn't squirm up into your lap, give you a lick and not give you a smile.  One of my favorite patients was named Cooper.  God Bless you and your family.

Bill


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. It's tough losing one. At least he didn't suffer much.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 29, 2012)

To make the decision to end the life of a dear friend, and companion is one of the hardest things you will ever have to do!!

My Prayers go out to you, and your family!!

Rainbow Bridge poem.

By the edge of a woods, at the foot of a hill,
Is a lush, green meadow where time stands still.
Where the friends of man and woman do run,
When their time on earth is over and done.

For here, between this world and the next,
Is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.
On this golden land, they wait and they play,
Till the Rainbow Bridge they cross over one day.

No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,
For here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.
Their limbs are restored, their health renewed,
Their bodies have healed, with strength imbued.

They romp through the grass, without even a care,
Until one day they start, and sniff at the air.
All ears ***** forward, eyes dart front and back,
Then all of a sudden, one breaks from the pack.

For just at that instant, their eyes have met;
Together again, both person and pet.
So they run to each other, these friends from long past,
The time of their parting is over at last.

The sadness they felt while they were apart,
Has turned into joy once more in each heart.
They embrace with a love that will last forever,
And then, side-by-side, they cross over… together.


----------



## work2play (Jul 29, 2012)

sorry to hear bud, worst day of my life as well

 A Dog's Prayer
Treat me kindly, my beloved master, for no heart in all the world is more grateful for kindness than the loving heart of me. 

Do not break my spirit with a stick, for though I should lick your hand between the blows, your patience and understanding will more quickly teach me the things you would have me do. 

Speak to me often, for your voice is the world's sweetest music, as you must know by the fierce wagging of my tail when your footstep falls upon my waiting ear. 

When it is cold and wet, please take me inside... for I am now a domesticated animal, no longer used to bitter elements... and I ask no greater glory than the privilege of sitting at your feet beside the hearth... though had you no home, I would rather follow you through ice and snow than rest upon the softest pillow in the warmest home in all the land... for you are my god... and I am your devoted worshiper. 

Keep my pan filled with fresh water, for although I should not reproach you were it dry, I cannot tell you when I suffer thirst. Feed me clean food, that I may stay well, to romp and play and do your bidding, to walk by your side, and stand ready, willing and able to protect you with my life, should your life be in danger. 

And, beloved master, should the Great Master see fit to deprive me of my health or sight, do not turn me away from you. Rather hold me gently in your arms as skilled hands grant me the merciful boon of eternal rest...and I will leave you knowing with the last breath I drew, my fate was ever safest in your hands. 

--Beth Norman Harris


----------



## Mangler (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. I know, from experience, this is one of the hardest things a dog owner will ever have to do.


----------



## GAGE (Jul 30, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss,  I have been there myself, and it was devastating.


----------



## jonkayak (Jul 30, 2012)

I want to say thank you to all those who took the time to read about, pray, or offer their condolences and well wishes for Cooper. It means a lot to me. Please know Cooper was well loved and will be missed forever.


----------



## Horns (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear about you and your pal Cooper. Anytime you lose a loved one, it hurts. Hope you are handling it well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2012)

pine nut said:


> This is one of, if not, the hardest things you will ever have to do.  All the emotions are seen on those two faces.  I have always said that you can never pay them back except by letting them go when it is time.  They are our prisoners if we make them be.  It was his time, and you did the right thing.  You shouldered the hurt for him and let him not hurt anymore.  That defines love to me.  If you are a Christian then you know that is what Jesus did for us.  Again the definition of love IMO.  I am sorry for you and with you in this great loss.  He did not suffer longer than it took to be sure.  I practiced vet med for forty years an I sincerely hope my words give you some comfort.  It was never esay for me either.
> 
> I don't mean to be bold except to help you and your family get through this time.  May I share something I learned over the years?  When ever I was sad around my dog, they would share my sorrow a while and then tell me to snap out of it!  They did not want me sad, and I bet yours would do the same thing when he felt like it.  He would not want you to grieve too long!
> 
> ...






Well said.



So sorry to hear about Cooper.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 30, 2012)

Man tough read


----------



## sandmanbooth (Jul 31, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## SarahFair (Jul 31, 2012)

I want to cry for you..
Its hard loosing companions


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2012)

I've laid many a friend and relative to rest, and none ever effect me like having to put a pet down. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Holton (Jul 31, 2012)

They sure become our friend. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 31, 2012)

Man this is the hardest thing I have ever done! I really understand your heartache and emotions! I will pray for you and my heart aches for ya! I have 2 and they are my kids,it is so hard not to just love them so much! Man time will help,my heart goes out to ya!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 31, 2012)

Sorry for your loss! RIP Cooper!


----------



## holton27596 (Aug 1, 2012)

My condolences!!!!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss, I had to do it to my parents dog, that I basically grew up with, not to long ago, it's miserable.


----------



## Cobra (Aug 1, 2012)

Tough to hear this. Our dog is like me, old and tired. The day is coming that I will face this with him and I feel sick when I think of it. Hang in there and treasure the memories.


----------



## JJ2 (Aug 2, 2012)

Same boat. Put my 14y/o lab down today. It would had been easier to cut off my own limb! 


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## jonkayak (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that JJ2. I only had Cooper for 7 years. I use to wonder why people got so upset over losing their animals but after this past Saturday I totally get it. My wife told me in 10 years of being together she had never seen a tear roll down my face and my best friend who has known me for over 20 years said the same thing but I will admit they flowed freely last Saturday. I couldn't even talk about it till Tuesday with out getting all chocked up. I still miss him and it still hurts but instead of focusing on the last few days I now reflect on all the great times we had together. 

I'm sorry for you loss JJ, I totally understand. I will pray for you and your family. When you consider their ability to give such unconditional love it's easy to understand how we become so attached to our animals.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 2, 2012)

Prayers are added. Loosing a friend, pet or human is a tuff thing to endure.


----------



## JJ2 (Aug 3, 2012)

To take matters worse, I lost a best friend one week ago in a motorcycle wreck. But in a clear and honest heart, my 7 y/o daughter calmly stated "Hershey is probably with Mr John". Wow....if we could keep things that simple.....


_Posted  from Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## spaz1 (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorry for your loss .


----------



## alphachief (Aug 7, 2012)

Just went through this with our oldest boxer.  Hang in there buddy, it will get better.  He was fortunate to have an owner that cared as much as you did.


----------



## chadeugene (Aug 10, 2012)

I can't even imagine how hard that would be.  The thought of losing one my two dogs would just break me.  Especially the black mutt in my avatar.  She was the only constant I had in my life for the majority of the past five years.  

Hang in there buddy.


----------



## deerbandit (Aug 10, 2012)

Sorry for your lose man. I'm not going to sugar coat it, its going to be hard to get over him but you will. I had to put my lab of 9 years down back 2008 and I still miss him today he was my best friend no matter what was going on. It will get better though it just takes time hang in there.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 10, 2012)

jonkayak said:


> Yesterday was truly the hardest day of my life. My Cooper got sick a week ago and by yesterday morning he could hardly walk. He was abel to make it to the truck and that was it. Earlier this week he was diagnosed with Kennel Cough and an enlarged heart. So we took him to the vet yesterday morning and they sent us to the UGA emergency vet clinic. It turned out he was suffering from DCM (heart condition). They offered to treat him but told us it might give him a week and he would be suffering again. It was the hardest choice we have ever made. It was so hard to watch a dog who just a week ago was full of life to simply just get so tired and give up. The picture below is a pic of me and Coop saying our good byes. This was the first time he raised his head sense walking to the truck and it was only after they gave him oxygen for over an hour. I was with him till the end.
> 
> Cooper you will forever be loved and missed!



Sorry I missed this until today.
He was a fine looking friend, truly sorry for your loss.



pine nut said:


> This is one of, if not, the hardest things you will ever have to do.  All the emotions are seen on those two faces.  I have always said that you can never pay them back except by letting them go when it is time.  They are our prisoners if we make them be.  It was his time, and you did the right thing.  You shouldered the hurt for him and let him not hurt anymore.  That defines love to me.  If you are a Christian then you know that is what Jesus did for us.  Again the definition of love IMO.  I am sorry for you and with you in this great loss.  He did not suffer longer than it took to be sure.  I practiced vet med for forty years an I sincerely hope my words give you some comfort.  It was never esay for me either.
> 
> I don't mean to be bold except to help you and your family get through this time.  May I share something I learned over the years?  When ever I was sad around my dog, they would share my sorrow a while and then tell me to snap out of it!  They did not want me sad, and I bet yours would do the same thing when he felt like it.  He would not want you to grieve too long!
> 
> ...



Well said.



work2play said:


> sorry to hear bud, worst day of my life as well
> 
> A Dog's Prayer
> Treat me kindly, my beloved master, for no heart in all the world is more grateful for kindness than the loving heart of me.
> ...



I never tire of reading this.


----------



## Drake1807 (Aug 10, 2012)

Sorry for your loss brother.


----------



## BigBlake89 (Aug 19, 2012)

We had to put our 15 year old lab down last summer. I was 6 when we got her and was 21 when we put her down, so we practically grew up together. It was definitely the toughest moment in my life so far. It's been a year, and I still think about and miss her. My condolences go out to you.


----------



## marry1 (Aug 29, 2012)

I know the feeling,  it is broken heart. sorry man.


----------



## The Rodney (Dec 6, 2012)

That picture put a whelp in my eye.  so sorry.


----------

